

Why do some people call the taskbar the "tray"? - Uncle_Sam
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2003/09/10/54831.aspx

======
byoung2
_If you killed systray.exe, you lost those notification icons. So people
thought, "Ah, systray must be the component that manages those icons, and I
bet its name is 'system tray'." Thus began the misconception that we have been
trying to eradicate for over eight years_

On every Microsoft OS since the beginning of time, "sys" has always stood for
"system" (as in config.sys would mean the configuration for the system as a
whole). You can't honestly tell me that systray.exe does not mean "system tray
executable" before the doc scrub.

------
noonespecial
Many more people know what I'm talking about when I call it the "system tray"
vs the "notification area".

"Notification area" just oozes pretentious Softie snorteling.

Sorry MSDN, I think you lose this one.

